# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Творческие музыкальные мастерские > Мастерская  Ирины Vitolda >  "Нам дороги эти позабыть нельзя!"

## Vitolda

*Просто необходимо самим помнить, и детям рассказывать не только о радости Победы, но и о трудностях, лишениях, горестях войны! В этой теме будут размещены мои презентации о Великой Отечественной войне и другие материалы на эту тему.*

Несколько лет назад я впервые сделала презентацию ко Дню Победы. И уже не в первый раз обратила внимание, что у нынешних дошкольников, которые слава богу, так далеки от страшных дней войны и послевоенной разрухи, слишком уж какое-то приподнято праздничное отношение к войне. С горящими глазами говорят они: "И я хочу воевать!". Именно воевать, а не защищать, охранять, беречь... Поэтому во втором варианте моей презентации появились кадры и с блокадным кусочком хлеба, и с ранеными детьми, и с разбитыми домами... Увидела, что именно эти кадры, в сопровождении беседы, производят большое впечатление на детей. 
 Потом моя презентация еще выросла, захотелось разные аспекты войны детям показать. Сейчас мы смотрим ее, разделив на несколько фрагментов, по 1-2 фрагменту в день в течении недели. И происходит это так. Сначала я показываю детям презентацию без музыки, где кадры меняются по щелчку. Мы рассматриваем фотографии, дети слушают мой рассказ, о чем-то спрашивают сами. А затем на экране эта же презентация, но уже с музыкой. 
 Может быть, моя работа пригодится кому-то еще. Предлагаю вашему вниманию первую часть - *"Вставай страна огромная"* - о первых часах, первых днях войны
https://yadi.sk/i/S08-sk23e4Kksg - здесь - подборка фотографий без музыкального сопровождения
https://yadi.sk/d/qQZLV9uJHbW9ew - здесь она же. Но звучит "Священная война" Александрова и голос Юрия Левитана, объявляющий начало войны. В архиве сама презентация и аудиофайлы к ней. Для того, чтобы воспроизведение шло со звуком, сначала всю папку нужно извлечь из архива

----------

jarinka (23.04.2017), Valenta (14.06.2016), алекяна (24.04.2017), Генриховна (22.04.2017), МарСух (17.04.2017), Римма1961 (14.04.2017), ташадобрая (01.05.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

А здесь вторая часть - https://yadi.sk/d/j9wkWSxJkcuE0g - *"Военные будни"*. В ней собраны фотографии, показывающие разные рода войск, участвовавшие в Великой Отечественной войне, а также, рассказывающие о неустроенных буднях солдат: военной почте, застревающих подчас грузовиках с продуктами и снарядами, портянках, военной кухне и т.д.
https://yadi.sk/d/vN9TtwCXxF0KZQ - эта же часть с песней "Эх, дороги" Новикова на сл. Ошанина в исполнении Олега Даля

----------

jarinka (23.04.2017), Valenta (14.06.2016), алекяна (24.04.2017), Генриховна (22.04.2017), Дзюбкина (02.05.2016), МарСух (17.04.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

Еще одна часть военной презентации рассказывает о лишениях мирных людей во время войны. 
https://yadi.sk/i/VAatfMnTQcN6Eg Начало ее посвящено рано повзрослевшим детям на войне: сыны полка, рабочие на заводах, помогающие со сборами боеприпасов и т.д. Здесь же и кадры попавших под обстрел, раненых детей и взрослых, семьи, потерявшие дом, фотографии из блокадного Ленинграда
https://yadi.sk/d/jZXAYaZNcet3hg - здесь почти та же презентация, во время которой звучит песня Эдуарда Колмановского на стихи Евгения Евтушенко *"Хотят ли русские войны"*. Здесь меньше кадров. потому что мне хотелось, чтобы звучала песня, исполненная именно Муслимом Магомаевым. Но нашла в интернете только сокращенный вариант такого исполнения, в котором лишь 2 куплета...

----------

jarinka (23.04.2017), Valenta (14.06.2016), алекяна (24.04.2017), Генриховна (22.04.2017), МарСух (17.04.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

Первые 13 кадров следующей военной презентации я показываю только подготовишкам, после долгой предварительной беседы. Как бы не считала я, что детей нужно знакомить с темными сторонами войны, но разговор о концлагерях все-таки даже не в каждой подготовительной группе считаю уже возможным. 
 А вот вторая часть ее, с 14 слайда начинающаяся - о военных действиях, о приближении окончания долгих лет войны... Она чуть перекликается по содержанию со той презентацией, где о родах войск говорилось... Не страшно, думаю...
https://yadi.sk/i/03Fmy-hST4thEw 
 И эту часть мы с ребятами смотрим дважды. Сначала - рассматривая фотографии, затем - без остановок, с музыкальным сопровождением. Презентация состоит из двух разделов, и песни здесь звучат тоже две. "Бухенвальдский набат" Мурадели на слова Соболева в исполнении Муслима Магомаева и "*Последний бой*" Михаила Ножкина в исполнении Николая Расторгуева.
https://yadi.sk/d/dNKgqol0Yntu2w

 Совсем забыла оговориться, что музыка, сопровождающая каждую из частей моей военной презентации - совершенно не детская. Восприятие ее дошкольниками требует предварительной работы, в первую очередь - объяснения сожержания песен, ключевых слов и фраз. Иногда - предварительного, хотя бы фрагментарного, слушания с беседой о характере музыки.

----------

Valenta (14.06.2016), Дзюбкина (02.05.2016), МарСух (17.04.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

У моей презентации, посвященной ВОВ остались еще две части. Одна из них - *`Музы не молчали`*. В ней кадры о выступлениях артистов на фронтах великой отечественной войны, а также фотографии бойцов, во время передышек в боях, вспоминающих о музыку, поющих. играющих. слушающих пластинки. 
https://yadi.sk/i/Yptgcgda1_nS5g Здесь ссылка на подборку фотографий, переключающихся щелчком. 
https://yadi.sk/d/ugGEWQGz9-wKtw - а здесь архивная папка с озвученной презентацией и музыкальными файлами в ней использованными. А звучат здеь `Катюша` Блантера на слова Исаковского в исполнении Эдуарда Хиля и `В землянке` Листова на слова Суркова в исполнении Максима Леонидова

----------

Valenta (14.06.2016), алекяна (24.04.2017), Генриховна (22.04.2017), Дзюбкина (02.05.2016), МарСух (17.04.2017), ташадобрая (01.05.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

И последняя, `победная` часть презентации. https://yadi.sk/i/RuK4qEyn_8cVJw (без музыки, по щелчку) 
 Здесь - о взятии Берлина, о возвращении солдат на Родину, о радости мирных жителей. А затем - о нашей благодарности и памяти, о памятниках солдатам-освободителям не только в России, но и за границей. 
 Рассматривая с детьми памятник в Трептов парке в Берлине обязательно читаю им стихотворение Георгия Рублева, которое сама помню с 1 класса школы. 
 Это было в мае на рассвете, 
 Нарастал у стен рейхстага бой. 
 Девочку немецкую заметил 
 Наш солдат на пыльной мостовой. 
 У столба, дрожа, она стояла, 
 В голубых глазах застыл испуг. 
 А куски свистящего металла 
 Смерть и муку сеяли вокруг. 
 Тут он вспомнил, как, прощаясь летом, 
 Он свою дочурку целовал, 
 Может быть, отец девчонки этой 
 Дочь его родную расстрелял... 
 Но сейчас, в Берлине, под обстрелом, 
 Полз боец и, телом заслоня, 
 Девочку в коротком платье белом 
 Осторожно вынес из огня. 
 И в Берлине в праздничную дату 
 Был воздвигнут, чтоб стоять в веках, 
 Памятник советскому солдату 
 С девочкой, спасенной на руках. 
 Он стоит. как символ нашей славы, 
 Как маяк. светящийся во мгле, 
 Это он - солдат моей державы 
 Охраняет мир на всей земле! 

 А здесь - https://yadi.sk/d/v0iJ70v2ziGMcA - озвученный вариант презентации. В ней - снова голос Левитана, теперь с радостной вестью о взятии Берлина. А еще - `День Победы` Тухманова на слова Харитонова в исполнении Муслима Магомаева, `Алеша` Колмановского на слова Ваншенкина в исполнении Иосифа Кобзона, и `Журавли` Френкеля на слова Гамзатова в исполнении Марка Бернеса

И то, что мы сегодня можем говорить о войне, а не ощущать на себе горести, трудности и утраты - это тоже СЧАСТЬЕ!!!

----------

larisakoly (11.03.2020), Valenta (14.06.2016), viculy (08.05.2019), алекяна (24.04.2017), Генриховна (22.04.2017), Дзюбкина (02.05.2016), МарСух (17.04.2017), ташадобрая (01.05.2017)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

Ирина, ваш талант по созданию песен-клипов восхищает! А презентации к 9 мая - без слез и волнения смотреть нельзя. Спасибо вам большое!

----------

jarinka (23.04.2017), Рашидик (08.08.2021)

----------


## Vitolda

А теперь хотела бы повернуться к празднику предстоящему, ко Дню Победы.
Очень важно сделать родителей союзниками в своей работе. 
Я уже показывала цикл презентаций, с которыми знакомлю детей в преддверии этого праздника. Мы и родителям предлагаем принять участие в просмотре. Дети обязательно рассказывают дома о том, что увидели. 
А еще, заранее, в юбилейный год - уже за месяц до праздника, размещаю я в группах в родительском уголке небольшие рассказы об истории знаменитых военных песен.
В распечатанном виде у меня много таких страничек, но в электронном, в связи с тем, что винчестер на моем первом компьютере полетел, осталось только несколько. Вот они:

https://yadi.sk/i/VzyOuoJwg4yOKQ

----------

jarinka (23.04.2017), алекяна (24.04.2017), Варшава (03.04.2017), Евгешенька (25.03.2021)

----------


## Tata74

Ирина! Огромное Вам спасибо за Ваш титанический труд!!! Отдельная благодарность за презентации к Дню Победы...А теперь ещё и рассказы о военных песнях....Читала сама запоем, узнала много нового...Низкий Вам поклон за то. что помогаете донести до детей, родителей такую сложную тему.
Поздравляю Вас с наступающим Днём Победы!

----------


## вау

Здравствуйте, Ирина! 
Не могу найти слова, которые бы передали моё восхищение вашим творчеством. Я в ваши клипы влюбилась сразу и безоговорочно. А теперь (какое счастье!) у вас есть своя страничка! Спасибо за ваш тёплый и уютный дом; за то, что в нём живёт счастье и вы не боитесь им поделиться, а это значит оно приумножится!!! 
 Пора домой, а я не успела увидеть и половины :Tu: . Успокаиваю себя мыслью: как только появится минутка, обязательно, в гости пойду (сколько чудес ещё ждёт :Tender: )
Отдельное СПАСИБО за клипы к Дню Победы!

----------


## olga kh

А мы сегодня с детьми смотрели твои военные презентации! Жаль, проектор у нас так и не появился, и обещанный не смогли принести((( Но все равно было видно все и на небольшом экране, и прочувствовали дети, мне кажется, ничуть не меньше. Очень хотелось все это посмотреть постепено, не спеша, как ты описывала, но моя поездка (сладкая для меня, а для работы - совсем наоборот) все же помешала. И все-таки, даже то, что дети посмотрели, думаю, оставит след в их сердечках (очень на это надеюсь!..) Ты проделала огромную работу - поклон тебе, Ирочка! И - с наступающим ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!! С Днем Победы!!!

----------


## Маргошик68

*Vitolda*, Ирочка, огромное спасибо за такой бесценный материал к Празднику Победы. Я использовала "Музы не молчали", дети с удовольствием смотрели, слушали, правда сама я была на грани срыва, очень тяжело переживаю этот праздник, так как мой папа воевал в годы Великой Отечественной войны, был ранен и всё что связано с этими воспоминаниями для меня, можно сказать, трагично. Ком в горле, слёзы в глазах. Но праздник провожу обычно сама в роли ведущей и много рассказываю детям о войне и о мире. Ещё раз спасибо огромное!!!

----------


## sky36

Здравствуйте Ирина! Большое спасибо вам за материал к 9 Мая!

----------


## ольга коробова

Дорогая Ирина! Огромное спасибо Вам! Ваш презентации вызывают восхищение! Все затрагивает сердце. Надеюсь, и детские сердца!

----------


## Vitolda

У нашего, уже не знавшего войны поколения, в День Победы и предшествующие ему дни все же пробуждаются личные воспоминания… Кто-то еще застал в живых своих воевавших близких и помнит их рассказы. А кто-то именно из-за войны не видел никогда своих дедов…

Вот и мой дед погиб в Белоруссии… Остались лишь его довоенные фотографии… И даже могила его точно не известно где, хотя папа пытался разыскать ее – сначала, связываясь письменно с архивами, а позже – переезжая из одного в другой белорусские города, находящиеся неподалеку от места гибели, указанного в похоронке…  И еще, конечно, память осталась, которую папа нам, своим детям передал. 

А еще вспоминается мне песня «Пальто из шинели», сочиненная папой на стихи Юлии Друниной. 

Я, признаться, сберечь не сумела шинели - 
На пальто перешили служивую мне. 
Было трудное время... К тому же хотели 
Мы, солдаты, забыть о войне. 
Мы хотели забыть… Только разве забудешь,
Как болванки свистят и строчит пулемет,
И как падает друг твой с прострелянной грудью
И зовет, умирая: «В атаку! Вперед!» 
Я пальто из шинели давно износила, 
Подарила я дочке с пилотки звезду. 
Но коль сердце моё тебе нужно, Россия, 
Ты возьми его, как в сорок первом году! 

В детстве не раз слышала и сольное ее исполнение, и вариант для хора с солисткой в сопровождении оркестра. Жалко запись осталась еще даже не в кассетном, а в катушечном магнитофонном варианте… Кто-то отвез запись послушать Юлии Друниной. В ответ она передала папе в подарок к его 50-летию книгу своих стихов с автографом: "Борису Голубеву в благодарность за прекрасную мелодию"

В детском саду никогда не провожу День Победы как развлекательное мероприятие!!! Я рассказывала уже о цикле презентаций, и о том, как использую его. А сейчас хочется снова прикоснуться к теме войны…




> *ИРИНА,* сегодня, перебирая свой "майский сундучок", в очередной раз затаила дыхание, роняя слёзы, "У деревни Крюково". Каждый раз, слушая эту песню, не могу сдержаться! Так просто и понятно звучит каждое слово в ней. Так образно и ярко передаётся  состояние, настроение, смысл! Вот подумала, что было бы здОрово, если б ты, *Ирин,* взяла песню эту под своё крыло! Представляю, как дети будут смотреть ролик!!!!
> Предполагаю, что работы у тебя невпроворот, но всё же на всякий случай даю ссылочку  http://yadi.sk/d/scsekoO4MMn4J


Лариса, спасибо за доверие! Но на следующий день после твоего сообщения такой клип появился в теме Алены (Гуньки), поэтому эту песню я трогать не буду...

Сегодняшний клип вообще получился исключительно для взрослых... В моих личных околовоенных воспоминаниях всплыла фраза из папиного стихотворения о его отце: _"Где старый учитель когда-то погиб..."_ А ведь ему и 40 даже не было!!! А сколько погибло тех, у кого дети и не успели родиться!!!

Знаю, что крепко взявшая меня за душу песня *Леонида Агутина "Не позволь мне погибнуть..."* написана была для фильма "Брестская крепость", а значит имеет свое видеовоплощение в рамках фильма. Но уж очень глубоко она в меня вошла, захотелось прикоснуться, сделать клип с сюжетом и героями фильма не связанный. 
Использовала самый разный материал - и пейзажные фотографии, и документальные военные фото, и репродукции... Обычно я не применяю такого разброса выразительных средств, а здесь как-то так пошло... Может быть именно из-за кричащего диссонанса: война, смерть и лирика, чувства, молодость...




Сегодняшний клип вышел взрослым... Но в ближайших планах есть продолжение, с песней доступной детям, которая и их души тронуть должна

----------

soloveychyk@yandex.ru (21.02.2016), viculy (08.05.2019), Ирина Романенко (30.05.2017)

----------


## Valenta

Порой не хочется словами прерывать состояние, в котором пребывает душа. Это именно тот случай.

СПАСИБО, *ИРИНА!!!*

----------

Vitolda (09.04.2016)

----------


## aichka

> взявшая меня за душу песня Леонида Агутина "Не позволь мне погибнуть..."


Ирочка! Это просто потрясающе... сквозь тишину, покой и нежность так прочувствовать войну, беззащитность чувств и ужас потерять жизнь и любовь...именно шепотом доходят порой самые тонкие и глубокие мысли... мороз по коже... спасибо!

----------

Vitolda (07.04.2016)

----------


## говорушка

Ирина спасибо !!

----------


## Vitolda

И еще одно обращение к теме войны, к теме Благодарности, Памяти, Скорби...

----------

jarinka (23.04.2017), larisakoly (11.03.2020), viculy (08.05.2019), Ирина Романенко (30.05.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (23.04.2016), ташадобрая (01.05.2017)

----------


## ttanya

Ирина! Спасибо вам огромное! Низкий Вам поклон за то, что вы делаете, за то, что вот так доступно, поэтапно, с помощью Ваших презентаций и фильмов мы можем донести до сердец своих воспитанников и радости побед тех военных лет, и то, что война  это не игра- это горе, это слёзы, это страшно, это смерть! Ведь рассказать - это одно, а увидеть воочию и фотографии военных лет, и архивные кадры видео-это я думаю оставит след в памяти каждого  ребенка. 
"Вечный огонь"  - Смотрю и слезы на глазах  от радости победы, сердце сжимается и ком в горле  от скорби, памяти за всех не вернувшихся домой. Мой дед тоже воевал, был ранен. Немного не дожил до моего рождения. О нем я помню из рассказов своей мамы. И я благодарна семьям своих воспитанников, где сохранили через поколение память о прадедах, прабабушках. Дети приносят эти уже выцветшие от времени фотографии, пусть немного, но знают и рассказывают, где воевали, за что получили награды, погибли или вернулись домой их прадеды и прабабушки. И полностью с Вами согласна, что День Победы - это вовсе не развлекательное мероприятие, это дань уважения, памяти, скорби. Каждый год мы с детьми старших групп ходим в музей "Боевой Славы" при школе. Это надо видеть глазки  ребятишек, когда они слушают экскурсовода, когда можно руками потрогать и каску, пробитую пулями,увидеть пулемет, автомат и многое другое, что так бережно хранится в музее. Ведь так хочется, чтобы дети помнили, знали и чтили всех тех, кому мы  все обязаны своей жизнью.  
  Спасибо Вам огромнейшее!!!!!!

----------

Vitolda (07.04.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Ириш, это такая тема, где очень сложно писать...Я захожу к тебе слушать, смотреть, молчать, вспоминать...Жду, какую еще песню ты выберешь для нового клипа. Всегда очень точное попадание: и музыка, и стихи, и твой видеоряд...Пронзительно, трепетно, щемяще, до мурашек, до слез... Как преподнести детям, когда у самой эмоции через край... Сложно, но обязательно нужно - чтобы поняли, чтобы помнили..."Вспомним их сегодня - всех до одного - вымостивших страшную дорогу..."Эта песня, все время пронзает меня, точно молнией!.. "До свидания, мальчики!.." Какими же молодыми были те ребята, ушедшие и вернувшиеся в стихах, песнях...Горько, обидно, больно!..И еще более обидно и горько от того, что видишь сейчас с экранов телевизоров: Украина((( Меня куда-то отклонило в сторону, но все последние события ужасают, и крутятся в голове строчки, которые когда-то давно читала во время смотра художественной самодеятельности: "Украина - России родная сестра..." Ну, никак не вяжутся слова другие - те, которые мелькают на страницах газет и в новостных каналах...(((

----------

Vitolda (07.04.2016), Рашидик (08.08.2021)

----------


## НСА

Ирина, спасибо большое!!!  Благодаря тебе, мы можем детям показать и рассказать очень тонко и деликатно эту непростую тему. Смотрю, и мурашки пробегают...........

----------

Vitolda (07.04.2016)

----------


## olga kh

> И еще одно обращение к теме войны, к теме Благодарности, Памяти, Скорби...


*Ирочка, мы посмотрели с детьми этот клип!.. ты представляешь, они узнали это место!!! Я сказала, что здесь вы увидите Вечный огонь и в нашем городе... И на этом самом кадре дети в голос заговорили: "А мы здесь были!" "Я тоже сюда приходил с мамой и папой!.." "И я!" "И я!.." А с каким вниманием слушали!..А в глазах...Они все готовы принять и понять - наши дети. Они сочувствуют, сопереживают...Им небезразлично, что было, что есть и что будет!.. Спасибо, Ириша! Ты своими работами помогаешь почувствовать, прочувствовать и понять...С праздником, Ириночка!!! Мирного неба над головой!!! Счастья и уверенности, что завтрашний день настанет, он будет мирным, радостным и спокойным! Пусть в прошлом останутся все войны!!!
*

----------

Vitolda (07.04.2016)

----------


## laks_arina

> И еще одно обращение к теме войны, к теме Благодарности, Памяти, Скорби...


*Ирочка. Спасибо тебе большое за творчество, за трудолюбие, за неравнодушное сердечко!!! 
С праздником!!!*

----------


## Vitolda

> *Ирочка, мы посмотрели с детьми этот клип!.. ты представляешь, они узнали это место!!! Я сказала, что здесь вы увидите Вечный огонь и в нашем городе... И на этом самом кадре дети в голос заговорили: "А мы здесь были!" "Я тоже сюда приходил с мамой и папой!.." "И я!" "И я!.." А с каким вниманием слушали!..А в глазах...
> *


Оленька, как я рада, что все получилось!!! Я по своим ребятам вижу, как глубоко и ярко они воспринимают все, если это хоть самую капельку их лично касается! Фотографию нашего, Пензенского памятника Победы я уже и в свои первые презентации вставляла. А в этом году решила расширить число "неслучайно" географически выбранных мест. Так в моем клипе появились фотографии из тех городов, где живут мои ближайшие друзья по форуму. 

Как я рада, что и доля моей заслуги есть в том, что твои ребята прочувствовали и поняли!!!

----------


## Vitolda

Хотела начать это сообщение словами о том, что понимаю - не сезон сейчас для военных песен. И сама себя остановила. Во-первых, приближается 22 июня - день памяти и скорби, день начала войны. И почему бы, работающим летом, да еще если и посчастливилось и в это время года выполнять именно свои обязанности - не обратиться к теме войны? Во-вторых, все таки песни эти - внесезонные, как внесезонны такие понятия, как память, уважение, благодарность! Ну и в-третьих, не последний май позади остался! Впереди - юбилейный год Победы! Так что если не сейчас, то может быть позже работа моя пригодится...
Это своего рода возвращение к пройденному, к моим военным презентациям - только на другом уровне.

* "Эх, дороги...", 
музыка Анатолия Новикова, слова Льва Ошанина, исполняет Олег Даль*

----------

jarinka (23.04.2017), larisakoly (11.03.2020), sima (04.04.2019), verazalit (13.03.2020), viculy (08.05.2019), Елена М (25.04.2016), Людмилая (21.04.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

И снова не по сезону, не рядом с датой - клип о войне. Настолько потрясла меня песня *"Ты помни!"  музыка Л.Остапенко, слова О.Ткач в исполнении Татьяны Недельской*, что совершенно невозможным оказалось мимо пройти. И сейчас продолжаю в этом потрясении находится! Да она просто не может оставить слушателя равнодушным!!! Да и не только о далекой пошедшей войне песня... Она о нашем времени! Обращается к каждому из нас!

*"Ты помни!"*




Клип стал победителем второго этапа конкурса "Тебе, Великая страна, Тебе, Великая Победа!", который проходит на образовательном портале "Музыкальный сад"

----------

larisakoly (11.03.2020), Lempi (03.05.2017), sima (04.04.2019), viculy (08.05.2019), Анастасия Галанова (14.02.2018), вау (15.03.2020), Дзюбкина (02.05.2016)

----------


## EVGESKA

> Клип стал победителем второго этапа конкурса "Тебе, Великая страна, Тебе, Великая Победа!", который проходит на образовательном портале "Музыкальный сад"


Ирина! Поздравляю тебя ! Все твои клипы замечательные, "прочувствованные",
смотришь и думаешь, сколько же вложено в этих работах души,сил, 
равнодушным точно не оставляет. 
И победа на конкурсе очень заслуженна! Успехов ,дальнейших побед!!!

----------


## mochalova19

Ириночка,смотрела твои клипы и утирала слёзы.СПАСИБО тебе ОГРОМНОЕ!Обязательно покажу их деткам! Ещё раз спасибо за твой труд!

----------


## Елена Эрнст

> И снова не по сезону, не рядом с датой - клип о войне. Настолько потрясла меня песня *"Ты помни!"  музыка Л.Остапенко, слова О.Ткач в исполнении Татьяны Недельской*, что совершенно невозможным оказалось мимо пройти. 
> *"Ты помни!"*


Ирина Борисовна......... Говорить "здорово", "замечательно"........ все слова как-то "не те"......... С самого начала клипа - ком в горле. Спасибо. Это НАДО ПОКАЗЫВАТЬ НЕ ТОЛЬКО ДЕТЯМ!

----------

jarinka (23.04.2017), Vitolda (09.04.2016)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

> Порой не хочется словами прерывать состояние, в котором пребывает душа. Это именно тот случай.
> 
> СПАСИБО, *ИРИНА!!!*


Вот и тоже "попала"........ до ТАКОЙ степени меня "задевают" только два фильма - "Освобождение" и "Живые и мертвые"

----------

Vitolda (09.04.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

В городе объявлены карантинные мероприятия по гриппу... Поэтому запланированные заранее веселые соревнования вместе с папами пришлось отменить.. А в группах провели тематические занятия. 

И разговор в подготовительной группе как-то так повернулся к вопросу: `Война это хорошо или плохо?`. Первая, бессознательная реакция мальчишек была - `Хорошо!`. Правда и они сразу же включили голову, стали кричать - `Нет, плохо!` И не просто кричать, а аргументы приводить,чем же это плохо... И про разрушенные дома, и про убитых и раненых солдат, и про погибших женщин и детей... Еще немного побеседовала с ними в эту сторону и показала свой клип *`Ты помни!`*. http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4886063 

Незапланированно это получилось, просто уж так разговор пошел.. И все время раньше я думала, что дошколята, даже старшие, совсем недоросли до этого клипа. Но слушали и смотрели как надо! И глазки такие, как нужно, были... у некоторых даже со слезами... 

Вместе с подготовишками посмотрела клип и заведующая. И в тихий час собрала весь коллектив на 3 минуты именно для того, чтобы клип они посмотрели. Тут уже без предварительной беседы, да и слова после просмотра не нужны были... 

А родителям покажем позже, к Дню Победы ближе...

----------


## laks_arina

> "Ты помни!"


Ирочка! Спасибо. Без лишних слов.

----------


## Valenta

> ...показала свой клип *`Ты помни!`*. http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4886063 
> 
> Вместе с подготовишками посмотрела клип и заведующая. И в тихий час собрала весь коллектив на 3 минуты именно для того, чтобы клип они посмотрели. Тут уже без предварительной беседы, да и слова после просмотра не нужны были... 
> 
> А родителям покажем позже, к Дню Победы ближе...


Действительно, слова не нужны. Всё сказали мастерски подобранные фотографии, рисунки; профессионально расставленные акценты и паузы. Бьёт в цель эта твоя работа, *ИРИШ!* Безоговорочно, В ЦЕЛЬ!

----------

kasatkinaog (15.04.2016), Vitolda (07.04.2016)

----------


## lenik

*Ирочка, СПАСИБО!!! Клип замечательный, тронул до слез.Поздравляю с заслуженной победой!!!*

----------

Vitolda (09.04.2016)

----------


## смоляночка

Сегодня зашла к Вам на страничку, потрясена клипом "Ты помни!" Глубоко, проникновенно, понятно детям. Спасибо!

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*"Ты, помни!" - Ирина, спасибо за такую работу. Смотришь, а в душе смятение чувств: слезы, страх, озноб.....Пусть это больше не повторится никогда!!!! Самое страшное, что может произойти на нашей хрупкой земле - это война. Нужно как можно чаще показывать такие клипы нам - взрослым, чтобы не забывали это никогда. СПАСИБО!!!!!!*

----------

Vitolda (07.04.2016)

----------


## ВесСнушка

И снова не по сезону, не рядом с датой - клип о войне. Настолько потрясла меня песня 

Спасибо за эмоции. Меня потрясла не только песня, но и сам клип. Мурашки по коже.

----------

Vitolda (09.04.2016)

----------


## Дюймовочка

Огромное спасибо!!! и низкий поклон! За творчество, за ваши шедевры!!!

----------

Vitolda (09.04.2016)

----------


## МарСух

Спасибо, такие вещи нужны...потому что нужны!

----------

Vitolda (09.04.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Давно хотела обратиться к песне "Не спешите уйти, ветераны войны!" Музыка и слова Г. Шайдулова, исполняет Большой Детский Хор (БДХ) Радио и Телевидения. очень сильная псня!!! Одна из тех, что неизменно вызывает у меня мороз по коже... И взяться за нее могла только в момент, когда целиком уйти в чувства и мысли, погрузиться только в атмосферу этих слов и звуков смогу. Вот и настал этот момент...

Теперь, после того, как мои подготовишки посмотрели и поняли (насколько им в силу возраста это понятно) "Ты помни!", думаю, что и этот клип донесет до них атмосферу благодарности, памяти, скорби, уважения, любви... 

*"Не спешите уйти ветераны войны!"*

----------

chmarisha (09.04.2016), jarinka (23.04.2017), larisakoly (11.03.2020), verazalit (13.03.2020), viculy (08.05.2019)

----------


## laks_arina

> "Не спешите уйти ветераны войны!"


*Ирочка! Низкий тебе поклон!*

----------

Vitolda (09.04.2016)

----------


## aichka

Ирочка! Все твои работы настолько искренни, пропущены через сердце, что не могут не найти отклик  у всех, кто их смотрит и внимает содержанию - будь то классика в твоём ощущении или детские песни... но тема войны в твоих работах - это оголенный нерв, это мороз по коже и слёзы, которые невозможно сдержать... смотришь эти кадры - и ощущения настолько сильны- как будто я сама прошла эту войну- эти нереальные боль и потери.. это ужас, страх и отчаянье... настолько глубокие мысли и невероятные ощущения, концентрируются во время зрительного проникновения в твои фильмы,на фоне потрясающих песен, что оторопь берет - как могла эти люди перенести дни и годы войны - насколько они были молоды и прекрасны в эти страшные дни - и насколько жалко их теперь- стареньких, до пронзительности чистых и прекрасных...

Сколько же мыслей и бурю чувств вызывают твои фильмы, Ирочка, и у взрослых, и у детей...как хотелось бы показать их подросткам.. может быть, жесткости к старикам стало бы меньше...

 Ощущения после таких фильмов остаются правильными - слёзы горести и гордости за наших дедов...

Спасибо!

----------

larisakoly (11.03.2020), Vitolda (07.04.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Ириша, СПАСИБО тебе за умение ТАК преподнести сложный для детского восприятия материал!.. Но это так важно и нужно, чтобы жила ПАМЯТЬ, не черствела, не грубела, не терялась...Самому бывает сложно порой разобраться в услышанном, прочитанном, увиденном...А детям нужно преподнести все так, чтобы они почувствовали, приняли и сохранили в сердцах наш общий праздник, главный праздник - День Победы! Ириночка, ты очень помогаешь своими работами, ОЧЕНЬ!!!

----------

Vitolda (09.04.2016)

----------


## Виноград

Ирина, спасибо за такой мощный толчок в сердце! Как остро ощущается  уходящее время...и ничего нельзя изменить!...

----------

Vitolda (09.04.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

Иринушка, спасибо! Смотрела ваши клипы, такие понятные, до мурашек. Ведь  Великая война эта наша история, боль и радость Победы! Обязательно покажу своим деткам.

----------


## Vitolda

Девочки, огромное СПАСИБО за понимание!!!

И еще один клип на военную тему:

*"На безымянной высоте"

Музыка В. Баснера, слова М. Матусовского*

----------

jarinka (23.04.2017), larisakoly (11.03.2020), Lempi (03.05.2017), lenik (04.05.2016), Valenta (19.04.2016), verazalit (13.03.2020), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (24.03.2016)

----------


## laks_arina

> "На безымянной высоте"


*Ирочка! Благодарность моя безгранична! Спасибо тебе большое от всей души за этот клип!!! Именно такие картины войны, военные будни, борьба за каждый клочок земли и нужны нам по сценарию. Восхищаюсь твоей интуицией и твоим мастерством!*

----------

Vitolda (09.04.2016)

----------


## вау

Ирина, спасибо и низкий поклон вам за ваши пронзительные клипы!

----------

Vitolda (09.04.2016)

----------


## ANGEL 250

Ирочка! Просмотрела ваши клипы! Сказать спасибо...ничего не сказать! Просто наиогромнейшее СПАСИБО!

----------

Vitolda (09.04.2016)

----------


## Valenta

> "Не спешите уйти, ветераны войны!" Музыка и слова Г. Шайдулова, исполняет Большой Детский Хор (БДХ) Радио и Телевидения. 
> И еще один клип на военную тему:
> "На безымянной высоте"
> Музыка В. Баснера, слова М. Матусовского


ИРИНА!

Все твои работы УЗНАВАЕМЫ! Почерк Мастера!!!

----------


## ttanya

> Ты помни!`.


Ирина! Сегодня просмотрели с детьми клип "Ты помни". Ещё вчера, планируя занятие, сомневалась, думала-поймут ли дети, дойдут ли отзвуки той войны до их детских сердечек, просмотрев  клип. А сегодня, после занятия, говорю _ВАМ ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!_ Дети смотрели, затаив дыхание, у некоторых слёзы на глазах, да и мы с воспитателями равнодушными не остались.  Рисунки, фотографии военных лет, ветераны и парящий в небе белокрылый голубь мира  - мурашки по всему телу, сердце сжимается в комок, слёзы на глазах и гордость за наш непобедимый народ.  Песня, мимо которой действительно никак нельзя пройти. За песню огромное спасибо её создателям  Л.Остапенко,  О.Ткач , исполнительнице Татьяне Недельской и Вам, Ирина.   Я даже не знала, что это- песня. Когда наш коллектив готовился к районному  конкурсу "Шире круг" мы составили композицию "История одной судьбы", где лейтмотивом звучат самые первые строки стихотворения "Я знаю о войне лишь понаслышке "...  Обязательно познакомлю с клипом весь свой коллектив.   
 После просмотра Саша спросила и тут же сама ответила: "А Вы знаете, почему мы победили?- потому что мы самые дружные" и тут же все наперебой: Владик- мы самые непобедимые, Алёша- русские никогда не сдаются, а Ваня вспомним пословицу "Кто к нам с мечом придёт-от меча и погибнет", Соня: "А вы видели, сколько орденов и медалей у ветеранов?" Стас:"А видели девушку, которая спасала раненного"... Даша -"А  мне жалко детей"...    Значит клип тронул детские сердечки, где они не только смотрят, но и сопереживают ужасы той войны  и понимают, что война - это страшно, это слёзы, это боль, это смерть, это память.
_НИЗКИЙ ВАМ ПОКЛОН, ИРИНА! МИЛЛИОН РАЗ- ПРЕОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!! 
_А далее будем знакомиться с клипами "На безымянной высоте" и "Не спешите уходить, ветераны".

----------

Vitolda (07.04.2016)

----------


## Lempi

Ирочка, спасибо тебе за фильмы. Буду показывать детям на занятиях и говорить о войне. Сегодня одна девулечка после занятия подошла и спросила: "А войны больше не будет?" Значит-понимают весь ужас войны, что-то в их головках остается...Как бы хотелось ответить им утвердительно. А мир такой хрупкий...Надо помнить об этом. Спасибо!

----------

Vitolda (09.04.2016)

----------


## смоляночка

Ирина! Огромное спасибо за материал ко Дню Победы! В юбилейный год это особенно важно. Дети с удовольствием смотрят Ваши презентации, клипы. Осмысливают, переживают, бывает до слез...Низкий Вам поклон за Ваш труд!

----------

Vitolda (09.04.2016)

----------


## Олюр

> "На безымянной высоте"


_Присоединяюсь к вышеизложенному, поскольку всё написано от души -  искренне и  точно! СПАСИБО!!!_

----------

Vitolda (09.04.2016)

----------


## Lenylya

Ирина, спасибо и низкий поклон Вам!!!   ТАК преподнести сложный для детского восприятия материал!.. Но это так важно и нужно, чтобы жила ПАМЯТЬ, не черствела, душа. Обязательно покажу детям, так хочется оставить в их сердцах память о ветеранах, о Великой Победе. СПАСИБО!!!

----------

Vitolda (09.04.2016), Рашидик (08.08.2021)

----------


## лариса61

> И в тихий час собрала весь коллектив на 3 минуты именно для того, чтобы клип они посмотрели. Тут уже без предварительной беседы, да и слова после просмотра не нужны были...


ДА, ЛАРИСА Я ТОЖЕ СТАРАЮСЬ В ТИХИЙ ЧАС ДЕВОЧКАМ ПОКАЗАТЬ ТАКИЕ ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЕ РАБОТЫ ИРИНЫ И НАШЕЙ АЛЕНЫ, СМОТРИМ НА ОДНОМ ДЫХАНИИ, У КОГО СЛЕЗЫ, У КОГО РУКИ СЖАТЫ В КУЛАКИ, ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО НЕТ СЛОВ. НИЗКИЙ ПОКЛОН АВТОРАМ ЭТИХ РАБОТ! СПАСИБО!!!!!!

----------


## Vitolda

*"Победная весна сорок пятого"*

*Песня в исполнении детской шоу-группы Саманта*




https://yadi.sk/d/oaM_auQ5fqThM - клип с минусовой фонограммой

----------

kasatkinaog (15.04.2016), larisakoly (11.03.2020), Lempi (03.05.2017), lenik (04.05.2016), mswetlana23 (06.06.2016), nadya1958 (20.04.2020), sima (04.04.2019), verazalit (13.03.2020), viculy (08.05.2019), vlada 05 (29.04.2021), Галина М (16.04.2019), Елена М (29.04.2017), мандаришка (05.05.2016), окси 777 (18.01.2019), ташадобрая (01.05.2017)

----------


## olga kh

Замечательно, Ирина!!! Песня новая, и так здОрово, что в ней понятные детям слова будут - не только о войне и победе, а еще и о песнях военных. Думаю, "Катюшу" все подпевать начнут) Подарок прекрасный, Ириша, ты сделала опять! СПАСИБО, дорогая!!!!!!!

----------

Vitolda (09.04.2016)

----------


## Valenta

> "Победная весна сорок пятого"
> Песня в исполнении детской шоу-группы Саманта


*CПАСИБО*, Ирина!!!
Для меня лично эта песня - открытие!!! А обрамлённая таким сочным, ярким видеорядом ...  :Yahoo:  Всё в ней: и радость, и гордость, и преемственность поколений! Атмосфера праздника Победы!!!!

----------

nadya1958 (20.04.2020), Vitolda (09.04.2016)

----------


## бемолик

Ириночка, сижу и плачу на работе.Спасибо за клипы. Как трогательно!Труженица Вы наша, сколько песен дети могут увидеть, благодаря Вам!!!!!

----------

Vitolda (09.04.2016)

----------


## Любовь Коробко

Ирина, каюсь, давно не заглядывала в Вашу темку. А зря... Сколько нового!!!  Спасибо! Все Ваши работы достойны самой высокой похвалы - детского внимания и понимания.

----------


## Ульбинка

> "Победная весна сорок пятого"
> 
> Песня в исполнении детской шоу-группы Саманта


Ирочка, спасибо огромное за все презентации. В прошлом году брала ваши фильмы. Пробило до слёз родителей. В этом году обязательно возьму "Победную весну сорок пятого". Отличная песня и фото- видеоподборка очень яркие. Этот клип очень украсит наш праздник. Спасибо!!!

----------

Vitolda (09.04.2016)

----------


## ttanya

> "Победная весна сорок пятого"
> 
> Песня в исполнении детской шоу-группы Саманта


 _Ирина! Просмотрела Ваш фильм, именно фильм, а не клип, со слезами на глазах! Огромнейшее Вам спасибо за такую грандиозную работу! Какой же у Вас талант находить песни, которые не оставляют никого равнодушными и  делать такие потрясаюшие фильмы! Я и сама впервые слышу эту песню. Фильм получился такой трогательный и в тоже время праздничный! Возьму на праздник для входа детей. Мысленно уже составляю праздничное  построение. Но вначале покажу фильм детям, побеседуем с ними.
Спасибо Вам за все Ваши фильмы, посвящённые ВОВ! 
_

----------

Vitolda (09.04.2016)

----------


## olga90278

Ирина, вы действительно- мастер своего дела! Такие презентации замечательные, что нет слов! Спасибо огромнейшее!!!

----------


## Katrina Kim

> *"Победная весна сорок пятого"*
> 
> *Песня в исполнении детской шоу-группы Саманта*


Ирина, спасибо огромное за видео - просто прекрасно, до слез и мурашек!

----------

Vitolda (09.04.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

*Большое спасибо за все добрые слова, сказанные в этой теме!!!*
А сегодня своим взглядом на еще одну песню этой тематики поделиться хочу...  *"У вечного огня"* Наша родная песня, форумская... Автор ее - *Лариса Некрасова (Valenta)*.


Мои ребята в старшей группе поют ее. И про их отношение к песне не хочется словом "нравится" говорить! Это что-то другое... Серьезнее как-то, словно старше они становятся, когда ее исполняют.. То суровость, то гордость, то лиричность и нежность в голосах появляются... Такие, что мурашки бегут! А одна из воспитателей этой группы, да не та, что постарше, а молоденькая, дочки моей ровесница - каждый раз слез сдержать не может.. 
И мою душу песня очень тревожит...

Так что у всех у нас к этой песне особое отношение! Вот и не смогла я мимо пройти, еще и "увидеть" захотелось! Вот что из этого получилось:

----------

jarinka (23.04.2017), kasatkinaog (15.04.2016), larisakoly (02.03.2020), Lempi (03.05.2017), lenik (04.05.2016), nadya1958 (20.04.2020), Olyashka (25.06.2016), sima (04.04.2019), SNAR (30.04.2017), ttanya (03.05.2017), Valenta (19.04.2016), verazalit (13.03.2020), говорушка (11.03.2020), Дзюбкина (22.04.2019), Елена М (29.04.2017), Лилия60 (29.02.2020), мандаришка (05.05.2016), Олюр (26.04.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (23.04.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Ирочка, БЛАГОДАРЮ от всей души!!!!!! Сама не смогла сдержать слезы, когда смотрела...Очень понравился видеоряд, все так точно выверено...Песня так написана - за сердце берет, а тут еще и видеоклип - в точку просто. Спасибо вам, девочки, - все, кто к песне прикоснулся и помог стать ей вот такой!..

----------

Vitolda (09.04.2016)

----------


## Valenta

*Ирина,* мне так приятно читать твоё сообщение!!!!!! А уж про видео подарок и говорить нечего - в самое сердце!!! Как всегда глубоко и проникновенно!
СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ!!! ИСКРЕННЕЕ!!!

----------

Vitolda (09.04.2016)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Ирина, спасибо за клип к песне "У вечного огня". Наслаждаюсь песней, голосом и, конечно же, видео. Так трогательно..... ИРИНА, СПАСИБО ВАМ ОГРОМНОЕ!!!!!*

----------

Vitolda (09.04.2016)

----------


## ttanya

> сегодня своим взглядом на еще одну песню этой тематики поделиться хочу...  "У вечного огня" Наша родная песня, форумская... Автор ее - Лариса Некрасова (Valenta).


_Ирина! Миллион раз СПАСИБО и низкий Вам поклон!_

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Ирина, огромное спасибо, за то, что благодаря Вам и Вашему творчеству мы всегда будем помнить страшное время войны, и самое святое, что есть у нас это ВЕЛИКАЯ ПОБЕДА!!!!! С праздником Вас, Ирина!!!!!*

----------


## svetsvet

_Иринушка, с праздником поздравляю! Ура!!!!_

----------


## Katrina Kim

Ирина! Спасибо Вам огромное за Ваши клипы! 
Сегодня смотрели на празднике: под "Не спешите уйти" плакали все, а "Победную весну" дети смотрели, затаив дыхание! 
От имени нашего сельского садика благодарю Вас за Ваше творчество!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------

laks_arina (28.04.2017), Vitolda (09.04.2016)

----------


## Ладога

> "Победная весна сорок пятого"


*Ирина! Благодарю Вас за такие проникновенные клипы!*
*Поздравляю с днём Победы!*

----------


## Valenta

*ИРОЧКА,* С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!!
Я часто благодарю тебя за образность и глубину твоих видеоработ, но именно о теме ПОБЕДЫ и предшествующих ей событиях стоит сказать отдельно. Сложно было бы донести Главное до наших воспитанников, не будь прекрасных клипов, видеопомогалочек! Это очень действенный фактор влияния на мысли и душу, значимый воспитательный момент! 
СПАСИБО, что все мы имеем возможность использовать его в своей работе!

----------

laks_arina (09.04.2016), Vitolda (09.04.2016)

----------


## ttanya

_Ирина! Поздравляю Вас с праздником Великой Победы и говорю Вам огромное СПАСИБО за  "Победную весну сорок пятого", под который детки выполняли праздничное построение на празднике. У меня праздник был с двумя группами: первая группа выполняла праздничное упражнение под Ваш клип, а вторая на клип Алёны "Главный праздник".  Низкий Вам поклон за все Ваши фильмы, клипы.  Снова и снова говорю Вам МИЛЛИОН раз СПАСИБО от всех моих воспитателей и деток! Мира Вам, счастья и добра!!!
_

----------

Vitolda (09.04.2016)

----------


## olga kh

*Все, что ты "сотворила", Ириночка, ко Дню Великой Победы - показала детям, и все это - просто в точку, в сердце!!! Спасибо тебе, дорогая! И - с ПРАЗДНИКОМ, самым главным и самым мирным!!!*

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5023250

----------

laks_arina (09.04.2016), Vitolda (09.04.2016)

----------


## chmarisha

Ирина, Спасибо Вам за клипы.  Низкий Вам поклон!

----------

Vitolda (09.04.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*Ирочка, дорогая, спасибо тебе огромное за твои прекрасные работы, за то, что ты так бережно относишься к военной тематике, чутко и правильно показываешь её в своих роликах. О войне спокойно не могу слушать и смотреть, ревуууу... А 9 мая у меня вообще весь день проходит в слезах, вот такая натура...  Не представляю, каково тебе приходится, когда ты делаешь такие ролики - проникновенные, на разрыв сердца! Но это нужно! Нужно видеть детям, чтобы знали. Взрослым, чтобы не забывали. Молодёжи, чтобы ценили... Спасибо!*

----------

EVGESKA (02.05.2016), olga kh (10.04.2016), ttanya (10.04.2016), Valenta (10.04.2016), Vitolda (10.04.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Первым моими обращениями к теме войны с помощью проектора был цикл презентаций, с которого и началась эта тема. В течении недели мы с ребятами беседовали о войне, а фотографии иллюстрировали нашу беседу.
И те небольшие клипы, которые я покажу сегодня - это тоже своеобразная иллюстрация к подобным беседам. Ни в коем случае не иллюстрация песни!!! Именно поэтому здесь звучат минусовки.

Первая тема для беседы - о помощи раненым на поле боя, перевязках, медсестрах, о том, как выносят раненых с линии огня

----------

aichka (02.05.2016), laks_arina (02.05.2016), larisakoly (11.03.2020), Lempi (03.05.2017), lenik (04.05.2016), olga kh (02.05.2016), sima (04.05.2017), strelka_64 (02.05.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (02.05.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (09.05.2016), ttanya (03.05.2016), Valenta (03.05.2016), verazalit (13.03.2020), Варшава (03.04.2017), Виноград (27.04.2017), Людмилая (21.04.2019), мандаришка (05.05.2016), НСА (04.05.2016), Ольга Сара (03.05.2016), Олюр (07.05.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (06.05.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Следующая - о помощи тыла фронту. Начало клипа - кадры заводов, где работают и дети, и женщины... непокладая рук делают снаряды для фронта. А на следующих кадрах - снаряды уже рядом с пушками, зенитками, другими орудиями.. Работают на нашу Победу!!!

----------

aichka (02.05.2016), EVGESKA (02.05.2016), laks_arina (02.05.2016), larisakoly (11.03.2020), olga kh (02.05.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (02.05.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (09.05.2016), ttanya (03.05.2016), Valenta (03.05.2016), verazalit (13.03.2020), Варшава (03.04.2017), ВикторриЯ (05.05.2016), Виноград (27.04.2017), Людмилая (21.04.2019), мандаришка (05.05.2016), НСА (04.05.2016), Ольга Сара (03.05.2016), Олюр (07.05.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (06.05.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

И третий клип - *"На земле, в небесах и на море"*. Он о разных родах войск, о военной технике.




Я не пыталась в этот раз "увидеть и показать" песню!!! Это просто иллюстрации к разговору! Детям нужно знать о войне! 
А для того, чтобы острее почувствовать - посмотрим клип, вслушаемся в песню с предыдущих страниц этой моей темы.

----------

aichka (02.05.2016), EVGESKA (02.05.2016), jarinka (23.04.2017), laks_arina (02.05.2016), larisakoly (11.03.2020), lenik (04.05.2016), linker_59 (29.02.2020), mswetlana23 (06.06.2016), nadya1958 (20.04.2020), olga kh (02.05.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (02.05.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (09.05.2016), ttanya (03.05.2016), Valenta (03.05.2016), verazalit (13.03.2020), viculy (08.05.2019), Варшава (03.04.2017), ВикторриЯ (05.05.2016), Виноград (27.04.2017), Ладога (05.05.2016), Лилия60 (29.02.2020), Людмилая (21.04.2019), мандаришка (05.05.2016), НСА (04.05.2016), Ольга Сара (03.05.2016), Олюр (07.05.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (06.05.2016)

----------


## laks_arina

*Ирочка! Очень признательна тебе за эти клипы!!! Огромнейшая благодарность от всей души! 

Будем использовать их перед играми (или после) "Перевяжи раненого", "Перевези снаряды" и "Военная техника" (на земле, в небесах и на море). 

Спасибо за отзывчивость и спасибо за большой талант!!!*

----------

ttanya (03.05.2016), Vitolda (02.05.2016)

----------


## aichka

Спасибо, Ирочка, огромное спасибо за трогательные, щемящие, острые и такие реалистические фильмы- рассказы о войне... которые помогут детям понять - что это такое было в жизни наших мам и бабушек.. причём, рассказано тобой с гордостью за нашу армию, за наших солдат!

После таких фильмов хочется послушать чудесные военные песни, которые помогут понять нашим детям, что такое любовь к своей Родине, патриотизм, что жизнь, любовь  продолжались даже в такие тяжелые дни для нашей страны...

Энергетика этих военных фотографий, уверена, повлияет на наших детей, поймет им понять значимость войны и подвигов солдат...

Спасибо, Иришка, как всегда, всё очень вовремя и очень трогательно!

----------

EVGESKA (02.05.2016), olga kh (02.05.2016), ttanya (03.05.2016), Vitolda (02.05.2016), Олюр (07.05.2016)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Ирина, огромное спасибо за возможность с помощью твоих работ рассказать детям о тягостях страшной, жестокой войны. Спасибо, что помогаешь подобрать ключик к детским душам. Ведь не секрет, как тяжело подобрать слова про эту страшную войну. Ирина, спасибо. СПАСИБО!!!!!!*

----------

aichka (02.05.2016), olga kh (02.05.2016), ttanya (03.05.2016), Vitolda (02.05.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Ириша, спасибо большое!!! Я уверена была, что ты снова продолжишь свою тему. И как удивительно - ты всегда точно знаешь, что и как нужно показать дошкольникам, чтобы им было понятно то далекое, непонятное время, та страшная война...Я с удовольствием воспользуюсь твоими работами - они очень помогают мне, ОЧЕНЬ!!!

----------

aichka (03.05.2016), ttanya (03.05.2016), Valenta (03.05.2016), Vitolda (02.05.2016)

----------


## ttanya

_Ирина! Огромная Вам благодарность за эти клипы, с помощью которых мы ещё раз вспомним с детьми и о помощи раненым, и о тех, кто работал в тылу, и о военной технике. Я уверена, что они тронут детские сердечки, тем более, что о многом мы с ними уже говорили. Спасибо Вам, что Вы не оставляете без внимания тему войны, патриотического воспитания и продолжаете создавать клипы, которые помогают детям понять, что война-это страшно, что это боль, смерть, слёзы и какой ценой завоёвана Победа! 
Низкий Вам поклон!!!! СПАСИБО!!!_

----------

aichka (03.05.2016), Vitolda (03.05.2016)

----------


## НСА

Ирина, спасибо огромное, что делитесь с нами своим трудом. Мы должны детям рассказывать о войне,   спасибо вам за возможность не только рассказывать, но и  показать  это нашим  детям. Ваши клипы очень трогательные, со слезами на глазах...  Спасибо!

----------

aichka (06.05.2016), Vitolda (04.05.2016)

----------


## мандаришка

Ирина Борисовна! Спасибо за ваши клипы! Спасибо, что делитесь таким великолепным материалом! От меня и моих воспитателей Вам огромное спасибо!!!

----------

aichka (06.05.2016), Vitolda (05.05.2016)

----------


## laks_arina

Ирочка!  Ещё раз благодарю тебя за клипы!!! Вчера провели праздник. Всё прошло хорошо. Дети очень внимательно смотрели на экран. Все прониклись атмосферой праздника, взрослые прослезились, дети примолкли и сидели с очень серьёзными лицами... Кажется, будто повзрослели за этот час...

----------

aichka (06.05.2016), Vitolda (06.05.2016)

----------


## Т.К-Пчелка

> И третий клип - *"На земле, в небесах и на море"*. Он о разных родах войск, о военной технике.
> 
> Я не пыталась в этот раз "увидеть и показать" песню!!! Это просто иллюстрации к разговору! Детям нужно знать о войне! 
> А для того, чтобы острее почувствовать - посмотрим клип, вслушаемся в песню с предыдущих страниц этой моей темы.


*
Ирина, спасибо Вам огромное! Ваши работы восхитительны!*

----------

aichka (06.05.2016), larisakoly (11.03.2020), ttanya (02.02.2020), Vitolda (06.05.2016), Милалика (21.03.2020), Олюр (07.05.2016), сашэ (17.03.2020)

----------


## Олюр

*Ирина! С наступающим великим праздником, Днем Победы!
 Мира, счастья в дом, чистого неба!*

----------

Vitolda (08.05.2016)

----------


## Katrina Kim

Ирина, спасибо большое-пребольшое за военные клипы! Очень важно и нужно детям знать и помнить о войне, и трудно себе представить более доступную и  понятную для них форму. И музыка, и видеоряд, и общее настроение - все воспринимается, все впитывается. Дети смотрят, затаив дыхание, задают вопросы(!!!), высказывают свое отношение. Считаю, что спонтанно получившаяся часть праздника с просмотром клипов была самой лучшей.
Спасибо!

----------

aichka (08.05.2016), ttanya (02.02.2020), Vitolda (08.05.2016)

----------


## mswetlana23

Клипы необыкновенно действенные, берущие за самые чувствительные струнки души и взрослой и детской. Проникновенные тексты и ещё более проникновенные редкие кадры - получается очень сфокусированный, насыщенный материал. Нашим детям и в саду и в школе ( и не только детям) именно такой материал и нужен, чтобы сразу взял за живое, проник и в душу и в мозг и никогда не забывался!

----------

aichka (07.06.2016), Valenta (07.05.2017), Vitolda (06.06.2016), Олюр (13.05.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

Через несколько дней - 22 июня, день Памяти и Скорби, день начала Великой Отечественной войны.. 75 лет назад произошло это страшное событие... Война изменила жизнь всех - и тех кто воевал, и тех, кто попал в оккупацию, и тех, кто эвакуировался, и тех кто жил и работал в тылу.. Изменила жизнь и взрослых, и детей.. Именно о детях во время войны моя зарисовка. В ней звучит фрагмент *"Вокализа" Сергея Рахманинова*.

----------

jarinka (23.04.2017), laks_arina (28.04.2017), Lara (07.05.2017), larisakoly (11.03.2020), Lenochka121212 (03.05.2017), olga kh (22.04.2017), sima (04.04.2019), ttanya (03.05.2017), Valenta (07.05.2017), verazalit (13.03.2020), viculy (12.03.2020), Виноград (27.04.2017), восьмушка (04.05.2017), говорушка (27.01.2020), Елена М (29.04.2017), Леонора (14.04.2017), окси 777 (18.01.2019), Олюр (22.04.2017), сашэ (17.03.2020), Татиана 65 (11.03.2020)

----------


## Olyashka

> *Большое спасибо за все добрые слова, сказанные в этой теме!!!*
> А сегодня своим взглядом на еще одну песню этой тематики поделиться хочу...  *"У вечного огня"* Наша родная песня, форумская... Автор ее - *Лариса Некрасова (Valenta)*.


Замечательная работа! До мурашек!!! Спасибо Вам!!!

----------

jarinka (23.04.2017), larisakoly (11.03.2020), Valenta (06.05.2017), Vitolda (25.06.2016), Варшава (03.04.2017), Леонора (14.04.2017), Олюр (22.04.2017)

----------


## Генриховна

Низкий  поклон за Вашу работу. Спасибо.

----------

Valenta (07.05.2017), Vitolda (22.04.2017)

----------


## olga kh

Ириша, захожу сегодня ко всем девочкам, кто делился своими замечательными песнями и видеороликами ко Дню Победы. И как же обойти стороной тебя? Ведь столько материала - нужного, важного и доступного для детей - есть у тебя!.. Благодарю от всей души!!! С наступающим Днем Победы - светлейшим праздником, но и горьким, одновременно!..

----------

laks_arina (06.05.2017), Valenta (06.05.2017), Vitolda (06.05.2017), Олюр (13.05.2017)

----------


## laks_arina

Иришенька! Выражаю огромную благодарность от имени руководства нашего сада, от всех воспитателей, детей и от себя лично! Спасибо!!! За твои проникновенные видео о войне, за великолепный подбор музыки, картинок и фотографий. Благодаря им получился качественный рассказ о событиях тех лет.

*С днём Победы!*

----------

olga kh (06.05.2017), Valenta (07.05.2017), Vitolda (06.05.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (06.05.2017)

----------


## Valenta

*Ирочка,* присоединяюсь к словам БЛАГОДАРНОСТИ, сказанным выше. 
СПАСИБО за подаренную возможность рассказать о далёком, и не всегда понятном, убедительным, ярким языком видео кадров. Разбудить струнки души и взрослых, и детей! *СПАСИБО!!!*

----------

laks_arina (07.05.2017), olga kh (07.05.2017), Vitolda (07.05.2017), Олюр (13.05.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

Поздновато уже.. Юбилей снятия Блокады в Ленинграде прошел! Но впереди еще май - Победный день, и июнь - день памяти и скорби... Может кому и пригодится...
Рассказывая детям о войне, обязательно подчеркиваю, что война - это плохо, страшно... И обязательно говорю с ребятами о блокаде, о дневнике Тани Савичевой, 125 блокадных граммах хлеба... И с моими нынешними подготовишками говорила! Полностью все занятие рядом с днем - юбилеем снятия блокады посвятила этому. Сначала говорили, некоторые отдельные фото рассматривали.. а в заключение показала клип.
Снова звучит в моем клипе с военной тематикой "Вокализ" Рахманинова! На этот раз - оркестровый вариант. Настолько созвучна эта музыка теме разговора!

----------

aichka (28.01.2020), Borkova Pavlovo (16.02.2019), larisakoly (11.03.2020), lenik (10.03.2020), nadya1958 (20.04.2020), olga kh (17.02.2019), Tatiana-Lev12 (16.02.2019), ttanya (02.02.2020), Valenta (26.01.2020), verazalit (13.03.2020), viculy (12.03.2020), буссоница (16.02.2019), Варшава (16.02.2019), говорушка (27.01.2020), Добронрава (26.01.2020), Людмилая (16.02.2019), НСА (07.02.2020), сашэ (17.03.2020), Татиана 65 (11.03.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

Песня, клип к которой сейчас хочу показать - не совсем о том... не "о той войне".. И вообще не о войне! но о богатырском духе, о готовности защищать, живущем уже в мальчишках! Поэтому я решила поселить его в этой теме.

*"Богатырская". Музыка и слова Н.Куликовой*

----------

aichka (28.01.2020), Borkova Pavlovo (26.01.2020), larisakoly (11.03.2020), Lia-Lia (28.01.2020), NikTanechka (26.01.2020), sveta06 (27.01.2022), TATYANA_UNCHA (20.03.2020), ttanya (02.02.2020), Valenta (26.01.2020), verazalit (13.03.2020), viculy (12.03.2020), буссоница (26.01.2020), Варшава (26.01.2020), говорушка (27.01.2020), гунька (26.01.2020), Добронрава (26.01.2020), Ильенко Елена (17.03.2020), Лилия60 (29.02.2020), НСА (07.02.2020), Раиса2001 (21.03.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (10.03.2020), Татиана 65 (11.03.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

И еще один новый клип в эту тему... Фрагмент клипа. Это уже именно о том! Потрясающая песня *Ларисы Некрасовой "Миру - да! Нет - войне!"* объединяет прошлое и настоящее, воспоминания, рассказы о войне, восприятие их нынешними ребятами и общее во все времена пронзительное желание - МИРУ - ДА! НЕТ - ВОЙНЕ! Мурашки идут толпой во время прослушивания!

Этот год - юбилейный год Победы. Потому больше и шире чем обычно разворачивается в саду патриотическая работа. Не только в майский День Победы и предшествующие ему недели о войне говорим, а уже и сейчас! Сразу после январских каникул дозированно начала давать ребятам из старшей и подготовительной групп информацию о Блокаде Ленинграда. В понедельник вместе со всей страной отмечаем День Снятия Блокады! Постоянно делаю акцент на том, как это плохо, больно, страшно, ужасно - война! И Ларисина песня как нельзя лучше эти слова подтверждает! Да еще так потрясающе проникновенно!!! Ну не может не тронуть душу!!!

----------

aichka (28.01.2020), larisakoly (11.03.2020), lenik (10.03.2020), nadya1958 (20.04.2020), NikTanechka (26.01.2020), TATYANA_UNCHA (20.03.2020), ttanya (02.02.2020), Valenta (26.01.2020), verazalit (13.03.2020), viculy (12.03.2020), буссоница (26.01.2020), Варшава (26.01.2020), НСА (07.02.2020), Татиана 65 (11.03.2020)

----------


## Valenta

> *"Богатырская". Музыка и слова Н.Куликовой*


Ириш, СПАСИБО!!! Очень кстати! Богатырский сезон уже открыт :Grin:  и, однозначно, твой клип будет отличным помощником в работе по раскрытию образа защитника, богатыря, воина! И без всякого сомнения вызовет бурю эмоций у наших мальчишей
 :Laie 22:  :Laie 55: 




> И еще один новый клип в эту тему... Фрагмент клипа. ... песня *Ларисы Некрасовой "Миру - да! Нет - войне!"*


Трудно обрисовать переполняющие меня эмоции и чувства!!!! Признаюсь, мне тихо-тихо  мечталось о таком вот ЧУДЕ! КЛИП БЕСПОДОБНЫЙ!!! Выстрел "в яблочко"!!!  Информативно, понятно, чётко и в то же время бьёт по душевным струнам таким сочным аккордом!
Ирочка, СПАСИБО за ТАКОЙ ПОДАРОК!!! :Thank You2:  :Thank You2:  :Thank You2:  :Vishenka 32:

----------

Borkova Pavlovo (26.01.2020), NikTanechka (26.01.2020), ttanya (02.02.2020), VITA786 (18.03.2020), Vitolda (26.01.2020)

----------


## Добронрава

> хочу показать - не совсем о том... не "о той войне".. И вообще не о войне! но о богатырском духе, о готовности защищать, живущем уже в мальчишках!


Спасибо, очень нужный клип, ярко, доступно для наших дошкольников!

----------

aichka (28.01.2020), Vitolda (27.01.2020), Лилия60 (29.02.2020)

----------


## aichka

*Дорогая Ирочка! Сегодня приступила с подготовишками к знакомству с военными песнями... взяла замечательные песни Ларисы Некрасовой: "Миру- да, нет- войне!", "У вечного огня"...  песни изумительные по своему содержанию, мелодии, исполнению Юлечки Селиверстовой... и какое же впечатление на детей оказали твои клипы на эти песни.. у детей итак мороз по коже от беседы о войне и от песен.. а во время просмотра клипов- дети просто разревелись- и мальчики, и девочки - кто-то плакал навзрыд, у кого-то наворачивались слезы, кто-то еле их сдерживал-  мы с воспитателем были потрясены детским пониманием такой сложной и тяжелой темы и их реакцией...не могла детей успокоить... и только переключение на слушание музыки - опять же твой чудесный клип Вивальди "Весна" смог успокоить ребят!
 Спасибо тебе огромное и Ларочке Некрасовой за изумительные песни и великолепное их видео прочтение!*

----------

TATYANA_UNCHA (16.03.2020), ttanya (16.03.2020), Vitolda (10.03.2020)

----------


## nadya1958

Сильная песня и клип, аж до мурашек...

----------

aichka (11.03.2020), Vitolda (12.03.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

Клип к замечательной песне *Тамары Каптюховой "Стоят обелиски"* сделала в последние дни перед Днем Победы 2 года назад и тогда показывать не стала. Думаю что сейчас, в год юбилея Победы, самое время для этого клипа. *СПАСИБО* автору песни!

----------

aichka (13.03.2020), Jaga (28.04.2021), laks_arina (15.03.2020), nadya1958 (20.04.2020), TATYANA_UNCHA (16.03.2020), ttanya (16.03.2020), verazalit (13.03.2020), viculy (07.05.2020), Варшава (12.03.2020), говорушка (13.03.2020), гунька (13.03.2020), Елена М (13.03.2020), мила 35 (18.03.2020), Раиса2001 (21.03.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

Многие песни *Ларисы Некрасовой* находят отклик в моей душе и входят в репертуар моих ребят! Но с песнями военной тематики это происходит всегда, без исключения!!!! Сначала песни глубоко трогают мою душу, а потом - несу их ребятам. Очень глубокие, важные, нужные нашим детям песни!!! Такие, как* "За мир спасибо говорим"*!

----------

aichka (15.03.2020), elka (16.03.2020), laks_arina (15.03.2020), nadya1958 (20.04.2020), NikTanechka (15.03.2020), TATYANA_UNCHA (16.03.2020), Valenta (15.03.2020), viculy (07.05.2020), Варшава (15.03.2020), говорушка (17.03.2020), Лилия60 (16.03.2020)

----------


## Valenta

> * "За мир спасибо говорим"*!


Ирочка, дорогая!СПАСИБО ПРЕОГРОМНОЕ!!!! Моим песням очень повезло!!!! Все твои работы бьют в цель!  СПАСИИИИБО!!!!

----------

NikTanechka (15.03.2020), TATYANA_UNCHA (16.03.2020), Vitolda (15.03.2020), говорушка (17.03.2020), Лилия60 (19.03.2020)

----------


## Рашидик

> И третий клип - *"На земле, в небесах и на море"*. Он о разных родах войск, о военной технике.
> 
> Я не пыталась в этот раз "увидеть и показать" песню!!! Это просто иллюстрации к разговору! Детям нужно знать о войне! 
> А для того, чтобы острее почувствовать - посмотрим клип, вслушаемся в песню с предыдущих страниц этой моей темы.


Ирина! Такая важная тема. И очень сложная. Но с Вашей помощью, мы можем рассказать правильно о войне. Ваши клипы заставляют остро переживать не только детей , но  нас взрослых . Смотрела со слезами . Для меня эта тема тоже важная. Мой дедушка тоже воевал почти до конца войны. Поэтому очень тяжело говорить о войне.  Спасибо Вам и низкий поклон.

----------

aichka (08.09.2021), Vitolda (08.08.2021), буссоница (08.08.2021)

----------

